# HIS Radeon HD 2900 Pro Early Review



## malware (Sep 24, 2007)

PCLab, a Polish hardware site has published an early review of HIS ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro 512MB GDDR3 video card. The story confirms that the card will come with 512-bit memory bus and can be easily overclocked to beat its big brother HD 2900 XT. Click here to read the full review.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2007)

i wish it didn't use PCI-E 2.0...


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm, impressive looking. I still want to see the 8700 series though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

Does it have the same amount of shaders so it's just underclocked?


----------



## boogerlad (Sep 24, 2007)

pci-e 2.0 is compatible with pci-e 1.0, 1.0a and 1.1


----------



## malware (Sep 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Does it have the same amount of shaders so it's just underclocked?



Yes the review confirms that HD 2900 Pro is going to be cheaper, underclocked HD 2900 XT, which is intended to fulfill the gap between HD 2600 and HD 2900 XT series.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, in that case I will be interested to see some real comparisons against the 8800GTS probably 320MB version as I would guess it will be priced around there for the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2007)

buy em quick tho',apparently gonna be limited numbers of these cards.

http://forum.ncix.com/forums/displa...ption=com_content&task=view&id=3152&Itemid=34

The good news is what you get in the box is a fully fledged GPU with no feature cutting, it's just clocked a little bit slower

from above link.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone know when they are due for general release and anyone in the UK have an idea of price?


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 24, 2007)

Uhhh, Hell yeah!  Hmm, is it possible that this card will find it's way to the $249-$299 price point?  And when is it slated for release?  I wish it were tomorrow!  Ya know, being the 25th and all......


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 24, 2007)

If Im not mistaken, its already been reported on here that this card will come in at the $249.00 Price point. The fact that this bad boy can oc and take on the 2900XT is simply marvelous. You basically get the same card for half the price and with DDR3 memory <G>.

Also, I wouldnt think this card is to be sparring with the 8800GTS, now when the XT is doing that. Im assuming the 8700 as was mentioned or perhaps and 8800 GTO or something.


----------



## Weer (Sep 24, 2007)

malware said:


> Yes the review confirms that HD 2900 Pro is going to be cheaper, underclocked HD 2900 XT, which is intended to fulfill the gap between HD 2600 and HD 2900 XT series.



How about the gap between the 2900XT and my 8800 Ultra?


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 24, 2007)

where is my agp version


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 24, 2007)

Weer said:


> How about the gap between the 2900XT and my 8800 Ultra?



What about it?


----------



## Murasame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hawt! Now Newegg or someone in the states needs to get one. Cmon $250 price point or lower.


----------



## Agility (Sep 24, 2007)

This is total crap bullshit. It's like they're trying to ruin thier market price for the 2900XT and make consumers buy thier 2900pro. Which when they would suddenly release a 2950XT which is much much better. Don't say me for being an ass but it really sucks for someone who bought a 2900xT and realise a 2900pro which is cheaper is better.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2007)

Agility said:


> This is total crap bullshit. It's like they're trying to ruin thier market price for the 2900XT and make consumers buy thier 2900pro. Which when they would suddenly release a 2950XT which is much much better. Don't say me for being an ass but it really sucks for someone who bought a 2900xT and realise a 2900pro which is cheaper is better.



Yeah, that does suck, but that is the price of buying brand new hardware. I am certainly going to be looking at this.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

Me too!  Only as an investment of course, especially if they really are going to be sold in limited numbers, you gotta all remember the 7900GTO......an underclocked GTX for half the price that overclocked to faster than GTX stock speeds, I got one, they sold out almost worldwide in a few weeks, I would quite like to get my hands on a couple of these, keep them new and boxed for say 3 months and then sell them   Thats very capatalist of course but I just cant help myself...............

Edyt:  Anyone for an awesome 8800GTS 640MB Gainward????


----------



## Grings (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/132737

^best ive seen so far, a few other places(tekheads,scan & overclockers have some, but are all around £170


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 24, 2007)

Where can we find them at?


----------



## jocksteeluk (Sep 24, 2007)

Grings said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/132737
> 
> ^best ive seen so far, a few other places(tekheads,scan & overclockers have some, but are all around £170



id have to say that price pretty much makes all if the 320mb 8800 gts cards look very expensive in comparison.


----------



## Grings (Sep 24, 2007)

hopefully it will start a price war, £129.99 for this or a 320mb GTS sounds good, i'd buy 1 of each, maybe even 2 radeons


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2007)

Gecube have interesting specs for it. Unless ATI COUGH AMD are pulling a fast one like they did with the HD2900XT
http://www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat_pid=193&prod_cat_id=195&prod_id=68118


----------



## panchoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Grings said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/132737
> 
> ^best ive seen so far, a few other places(tekheads,scan & overclockers have some, but are all around £170



out of stock already? wtf...


----------



## Grings (Sep 24, 2007)

panchoman said:


> out of stock already? wtf...



i dont think they're even in stock yet, other retailers say they get them on the 30th (though they all said they would have x38's on the 19th-20th, and none have them yet either)


----------



## Murasame (Sep 24, 2007)

AsRock said:


> Gecube have interesting specs for it. Unless ATI COUGH AMD are pulling a fast one like they did with the HD2900XT
> http://www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat_pid=193&prod_cat_id=195&prod_id=68118



what interesting specs are you referring to? Nothing I can see has changed since Gecube announced the card.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2007)

Murasame said:


> what interesting specs are you referring to? Nothing I can see has changed since Gecube announced the card.



Some people still don't think it's 512bit still. kinda shocked my self feel bad for those who actualy got 2 x2900XT's lol.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmmmm wonder if Crossfire would work with a 2900XT???


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

However I would think a decent 2900XT would clock higher, am I right in thinking the pro has 2 x 6 pin PCI-E and no 8 pin so less power consumption or is it just a single PCI-E?

Edit:  And I would take the e buyer price with a pinch of salt TBH plus it is listed with XT clocks if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 24, 2007)

I Am Selling My 7900 Gs


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 24, 2007)

I was hoping it wouldn't need the weird eight-pin connector...

Oh well. My 2600XT does the job well enough anyways .


----------



## panchoman (Sep 24, 2007)

the pro is basically the 2900xt that didnt pass the speed test, so they're selling underclocked 2900xts basically. a simple bios flash would easily get your crossfire working and it should have the 8 pin stuff since its basically the same card and core and stuff as the xt.


----------



## Murasame (Sep 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> However I would think a decent 2900XT would clock higher, am I right in thinking the pro has 2 x 6 pin PCI-E and no 8 pin so less power consumption or is it just a single PCI-E?
> 
> Edit:  And I would take the e buyer price with a pinch of salt TBH plus it is listed with XT clocks if I'm not mistaken.



The pro has an 8pin in all the pics of it I've seen. Just look at the pic of the HIS pro in the OP and you can see the 8pin.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 24, 2007)

anyone hasa translation tool?


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Translation to non-geek speech:
"The video board uses two power thingies. One has like eight little divisions, and the other has six little divisions."
Translation to almost geek speech:
"The graphics card uses two power connectors, one 8-pin, one 6-pin."

EDIT: Oh sorry, forgot to add "lawl" onto the almost geek translation.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 24, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> anyone hasa translation tool?



http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/
there you are


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 24, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> Translation to non-geek speech:
> "The video board uses two power thingies. One has like eight little divisions, and the other has six little divisions."
> Translation to almost geek speech:
> "The graphics card uses two power connectors, one 8-pin, one 6-pin."
> ...



i kinda want to translate teh link in teh OP still ...


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 24, 2007)

OH! Well, it's kinda self-explanatory, I've gotten used to filling in the gaps I don't quite understand. Like when they're testing 3DM06 performance before overclocking, I can tell they're simply saying "the 2900Pro is this many points behind the XT, and the 8800GTS is blah", I find it easy to fill in the gaps.

And I knew you meant a proper translation, but I've been too sensible today that I wanted to act like a 'tard for a bit. Heh


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.tranexp.com:2000/InterTr...t28806-1.html&type=text&text=&from=pol&to=eng


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's a full spec from Powercolor for the Powercolor 2900Pro shown on the UK's E Buyer site should anyone be interested, it clears some speculation up, some people appeared to think that it wouldnt actually have a 512bit ringbus for example............

http://www.powercolor.com/eng/products_features.asp?ProductID=1587


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 24, 2007)

I just want one already!


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

wouldn't the 2900pro oced kick the crap out a 8800gts 320?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2007)

i reckon it would,its nigh on a 2900xt if oc'd


----------



## tvdang7 (Sep 25, 2007)

iono some reviews sites show the 2900xt beating the 8800 gts's and some show it the other way around. hard for us ppl to believe which. good thing i dont care cuz i prob wouldnt even feel the difference.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

we'd need like tec ocing if we want to beat a 8800gts 320: http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=857&model2=707&chart=318


----------



## Murasame (Sep 25, 2007)

Problem with the tom's graph is they don't update it when new drivers come out. Those numbers are pretty old. 

Side note: why do no sites ever test new gpu's on wow? Thats the only game I currently play on my pc and I can never find out if a  newer nicely priced card would be worth it.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

i dont think wow really has intensive enough grafix to be used for benchmarking lol.


----------



## Murasame (Sep 25, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i dont think wow really has intensive enough grafix to be used for benchmarking lol.



You'd think so. Tell that to my dead x1900gt that wow killed. I didn't even have every thing maxed out and only 2xAA on. Now I can't even turn on the 3dview in atitool without my screen freezing. My memory on the card is corrupt as hell. Also I'm a raider. So I almost only logged on for 25man raids. 25man raids will bitchslap your comp. With everything on max its a lot more intensive than you would think.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 25, 2007)

But can the 2900Pro overclock as much as the XT? Can an OC'ed 2900Pro beat an OC'ed 2900XT?


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice card, THREE heatpipes on the cooler


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> But can the 2900Pro overclock as much as the XT? Can an OC'ed 2900Pro beat an OC'ed 2900XT?



More importantly, can it beat an overclocked 8800gts with AA enabled.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> More importantly, can it beat an overclocked 8800gts with AA enabled.



I would probably guess not but I certainly think across the board the Pro should be near enuff to the 320mb GTS so as not to be a concern and I have no doubts it will win in some certainly if it exceeds XT stock clocks and the extra memory will help once you get to........

DX10
resolutions of 16XX x 12XX and above
lots of AA/AF


----------



## Murasame (Sep 26, 2007)

Tweaktown has put up a early review of the HIS HD2900pro.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1189/1/page_1_introduction/index.html


----------

